# winter truck camping in Aspen



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

No. Haven't you even seen 'Aspen Extreme?'

"it's kindve how we keep the local population down"..........


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

yep doable. rec center or lots of condos with pools and non-monitered showers. 
there are various parking options


----------



## deadbeatchase (Sep 13, 2010)

drive up Castle Creek past mile marker 3-4. There are some good pull-outs on the creek side of the road...


----------



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

*This'll do*

My new toy.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Not doable. Move along bum


We had some vagrants (hard core alcoholics) who lived out of their van for a couple of years recently. They often parked up Independence pass just below the gate near the Difficult campground entrance. They did not seem to be bothered and the local cops were very aware of them


----------

